# Microsoft Started Upgrading Windows Live Hotmail Accounts to Wave 3



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 29, 2008)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Windows_Live_Mail.png


Microsoft has silently started upgrading existing Windows Live Hotmail accounts to new *Wave 3*. Some people have reported that when they logged into their Live Mail accounts, they were presented with a message asking them to upgrade to new Hotmail version.

Remember that only a few accounts have been upgraded to Wave 3. It might be possible that you don’t get the new look in your account. Wait for some time and all accounts will be upgraded very soon.

There are also a few new *themes* available similar to Windows Live Messenger to change the Live Hotmail interface look.

*More Info with Screenshots*


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 29, 2008)

I've got microsoft live mail, i'll check and confirm rite now..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine 2 accounts don't have it. Sad.


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 29, 2008)

no changes in mine yet..but 70% faster...looks like speed is microsoft's new mantra..good for us, anyway...


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine is updates with the new looks and it is indeed faster than the previous one.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm still waiting for mine..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Gmail is always the best. Which is why there are 187 messages in my Windows Live Mail account.
Maybe it's for that particular language. Change your account to Spanish and see what happens...

It's true guys.
*www.windowslive-hotmail.com/comingsoon/en-us/default.htm


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Not yet, aww itna der!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

I've got a Hotmail account but I stopped using it anyway. Gmail is more than enough for me. I hate those ads with Hotmail.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

I also like in.com's id, small, fast, sweet


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 1, 2008)

^^But very bad when you need to retrieve your lost password. I am neither able to login using my password, nor able to get new one.

I am still seeing the old interface.


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 5, 2008)

mine is updated...looks and feels good...and its faster..


----------



## swordfish (Nov 5, 2008)

hey vishal, in the screen shot, title says its mozilla firefox!!


----------



## j_h (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont give a ****. I use gmail.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine is updated... its fast and cool.


----------



## chesss (Nov 5, 2008)

AMAZING!!!11!!1..........that people still use hotmail


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 5, 2008)

Was done a week back (I'm a Hotmail Plus user), and it's a lot worse than it was earlier.

*img520.imageshack.us/img520/8453/hotmailgo6.th.png

If there was a way to go back to the simple hotmail (GMail has that option), I'd definitely opt for it. I somehow get a feeling that it has been made to work properly only in Internet Explorer, although when I login to my account I get this message.

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/9373/hotmail1sf6.th.png

Funny, I am using Firefox !!


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Didn't get any such warning message when I logged in first time, but on second attempt it was shown.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 5, 2008)

The new interface is a PITA. I'm stuck with a hotmail a/c because I use it since a long time. I just hope I could use the gmail interface with the hotmail a/c.


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2008)

@NucleusKore, I've got that error sometimes, just *typing* the URL again works fine.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Nov 5, 2008)

mine got upgraded.............


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Was done a week back (I'm a Hotmail Plus user), and it's a lot worse than it was earlier.
> 
> *img520.imageshack.us/img520/8453/hotmailgo6.th.png
> 
> ...


try accessing mobile me lolz 

It seems that firefox is recognized as minefield  or iceweasel. Or may be they phail at recognizing in Linux.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine is changed.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 12, 2008)

Update: Compose messages does not work for me in Firefox 3.03 or Opera 9.60. In Opera I also cannot open messages 

I am reduced to using my hotmail on ie6 through WINE.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 12, 2008)

^^No such problem for me on Firefox 3.0.3 on Fedora9


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 12, 2008)

i got upgraded   n wrks gr8


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 17, 2008)

I got the bad browser warning the second time using safari. But somehow the first time it worked. I forgot to take a screenshot. But I will.
@NucleusKore, You really pay to be a Hotmail Plus user??
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/3953/hotmailsigninvz7.th.png*img152.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
The sign in changed too.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 17, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> @NucleusKore, You really pay to be a Hotmail Plus user??



Yes, It's been a long time now. At the time there was no GMail. Yahoo was there but I could not synchronize my email (only pop). Hotmail with OE suited my need the best at the time. Offcourse that was a long time back, when I was a Windows addict


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine got upgraded too, but can't do ANYTHING except logout  I'm on Minefield('coz none of the 32-bit browsers work on my Vista x64) and it doesn't even work on IE7!!! How crappy is that!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^
it does work on IE7. There is some problem from your side. Check security software installed on your system.


----------



## iMav (Nov 18, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> it doesn't even work on IE7!!! How crappy is that!


  gee thanks for that bit of laughter.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 19, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Mine got upgraded too, but can't do ANYTHING except logout  I'm on Minefield('coz none of the 32-bit browsers work on my Vista x64) and *it doesn't even work on IE7!!! How crappy is that!*



*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png

So much for me using IE6 in WINE

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/483/hotmail1jr6.th.png

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/6033/hotmail2gl5.th.png


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> gee thanks for that bit of laughter.


 
You are welcome, but it is not working for me


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 19, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> You are welcome, but it is not working for me



Please mention what exactly erro you get.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 20, 2008)

There is no error. It's just that I can't open a SINGLE mail!! It's really frustrating. When they had just started upgrading, I had tried it using Opera in Linux, but that didn't help. I'll check it out now, again.

Update: Posting from Opera in OpenSuse 11. Hotmail works fine in this :-/


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Update: Posting from Opera in OpenSuse 11. Hotmail works fine in this :-/


The solution to your problem is quite simple.

In IE7:

Tools -> Internet options -> Security -> Uncheck Enable protected Mode -> Restart IE. This should solve the problem. Even if it is unchecked, check it, restart & then again uncheck it.


----------



## chooza (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes. Mine is also Changed. Its better, uncluttered  and importantly, its very fast.I'm Loving it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 5, 2008)

Ya mine changed too.


----------



## entrana (Dec 5, 2008)

my interface changed dunno if its wave 3 though


----------

